

Why There Will Be A Robot Uprising - numba1xclusive
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2014/04/why-there-will-be-robot-uprising/82783/

======
PeterWhittaker
tl;dr: Because robots will be built analogously to our programs - devoted to
particular functions, which will colour everything about how they will
perceive the world. If we don't match their functional utilitarianism, they
will revolt. To forestall this, we should slow down, layer our approach, etc.,
etc.

Yeah. OK. Sure. I'm neither a Luddite nor a Pollyanna, but we are so far from
robots capable of perceiving that other motile functional units fail to align
with their own directives....

I'll stop now, this is ridiculous.

